# Best foods for Maltese dogs?



## Beou (Sep 30, 2008)

What foods do you find the best, i would like to know for my dog which i recently got. 

I heard someone that you can give your dogs ice cubes, do they like these? and if so, what size should they be?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

There are a lot of posts in the archives here about dog food. Here is one: 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...uality+dog+food

Do a search on high quality dog food, or something like that, and you'll get lots of hits. There are many good foods - it's really a personal decision as well as a decision based on how your dog reacts to the food. Are their stools firm, do they have gas from the food, etc?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I like Natural Balance Duck and Potatoe small bites, and canned


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Beou @ Oct 1 2008, 12:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643255


> What foods do you find the best, i would like to know for my dog which i recently got.
> 
> I heard someone that you can give your dogs ice cubes, do they like these? and if so, what size should they be?[/B]


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Beou @ Sep 30 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643255


> What foods do you find the best, i would like to know for my dog which i recently got.
> 
> I heard someone that you can give your dogs ice cubes, do they like these? and if so, what size should they be?[/B]


*I curently feed Solid Gold "Hundchen Flocken" kibble for puppies, and it has been a great food. I am planning on switching London to Wellness or Innova sometime soon to see how she does on that.

Ice cubes *can* be okay, but they can also be a bad idea -- It's okay to give them ice cubes, but make sure they don't start breaking it, as it can cause their teeth to fracture & possibly cause a root canal later on. Many of us give crushed ice as a treat, or I also do give whole ice cubes, but only as long as London doesn't bite them.*


----------

